# most recent button's 45.7 g



## 61 silverman (Dec 25, 2010)

these are my most recent gold melts. from a batch of dental scrap.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice Mark. 8)


----------



## 61 silverman (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks palladium , computer has been on the wack got it going again , alot of pt and pd salts recovered recently, slowly getting easier with more practice.. HAPPY HOLIDAYS mark


----------



## 61 silverman (Dec 25, 2010)

platinum ammonium chloride


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 25, 2010)

Mark,

Great job on the dental scrap. 

A tip on the calcining process, lower the temperature to the point where the smoke just starts to form, you won't get the red residue around the Pd. That red color is from vaporized PGM salts subliming on the container. 

Thanks to Lou I've started using zinc to convert my colored PGM salts and have not missed the smoke one bit ever since!

Here's a link:

Converting PGM colored salts with Zinc

Further down the thread is a step by step guide of the process I use now.

Overall you've done a great job on the Au and Pt. Did you find any of the other PGMs in the dental scrap?

Steve


----------



## 61 silverman (Dec 29, 2010)

Steve, Thank's for the info on converting the colored powders. 
I have multiple filters with Pt -- Pd .. I still have some more of the material to finish getting into solution.. There seems too be alot more SILVER in the WHITE material than I counted on, creating alot of silver chloride.. melted with 1 1/2 times by weight copper.. thinking this would be enough..WRONG..Thank goodness for ammonia hydroxide.. it has came in handy.. Mistakes that I have made have truly been EDUCATIONAL.. I have refered too the knowledge of HOKE's book GREATLY.. I have much relied on the information that I have gotten from this forum, which is fantastic.. I am glad that my computer is working again, I really enjoy it here.. I have to take a couple pictures now too show my collection of Pt -orange and Pd - red .. Mark


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all; i'm back again here is the results (gold )complete now, there is probably a bit in the blacks from cementing stubborn solutions.. anyway here's a picture I hope you like !!!!
Allso here is a picture showing on the left my first platiniun melt.. and on the right my first palladium melt .. Pt 3.6 grams Pd 3.9 grams still more of these, too finish converting and melting..


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 19, 2011)

And, fittingly, the two beads are sitting on the Hoke book.


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 19, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> And, fittingly, the two beads are sitting on the Hoke book.


 yes I thought that was a fitting platform to display these two button's, I need to take better pictures.. I would like too mention that the palladium was more difficult too form a nice button than the platinium. Mark


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jan 19, 2011)

61 silverman said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > My name is mark the greatest / most precious lost wax casting 1500+ troy oz. 24kt. GOLD MICKEY MOUSE.....I built this casting( I HAVE PICTURES )



I'd love to see pictures of your Mickey Mouse casting and final estatue!. :shock: 8)


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 19, 2011)

HAuCl4 , I just posted this picture on another topic.. Don't know how to put a link to it though.. Here it is again


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 19, 2011)

61 silverman said:


> HAuCl4 , I just posted this picture on another topic.. Don't know how to put a link to it though.. Here it is again



http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=7009&p=84279#p84279


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 19, 2011)

thank's frank for putting the link on,, Mark


----------



## 61 silverman (Apr 1, 2011)

My most recent completed gold button.. this button was sold, a xrf procedure performed results came in at 99.942 weight 61.1 grams. the palladium buttons were only 92% purity.. I was quite pleased with the results for my efforts.. Mark


----------

